# National Geographic - And Man Created Dog



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Like many of you, I am in the middle of watching the show......

I don't know about you other GSD folks, but I am feelin' kinda short changed! Enough with the Mals! No mention in herding! Ok, and moment in protection. I need some GSD time baby! I may have to cancel my subscription in protest!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, darn, I forgot about it and didn't turn it on til I saw your post. So missed the herding part. I'm sure it will be on again.
St. Louis over 40,000 dogs live on the street....very sad
Miller influence at it once again


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Aw I missed it! Hoping it will come on again


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I recorded it I'm half way in. I think its a keeper  hope it comes out on DVD.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

ChristenHolden said:


> I recorded it I'm half way in. I think its a keeper  hope it comes out on DVD.


I thought it was excellent, but could have used more GSD!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Me too, I was surprised there wasn't much about herding, service, protection, police work, companion, therapy, etc. Pretty much the all purpose dog. Not sure I buy the humans nursing pups theory, but still enjoyed it.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I overlooked the Husky puppies posing as wolf cubs, as I figure a litter of wolf cubs would be hard to come by at the time of production. Beyond that, like I said, I thought the information context was as excellent as it was entertaining. Would love to see a series in that vein.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol I thought they were huskys cute lil buggers tho sable and solid black GSDs would work as wolf pups too.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

We Tivo'd it. I thought it was interesting, but it REALLY annoys me when theory is presented as fact. There were several times when they stated as fact things that there is know way that they could have known. The other thing that surprised me is that they didn't talk about police dogs at all.



W.Oliver said:


> I overlooked the Husky puppies posing as wolf cubs, as I figure a litter of wolf cubs would be hard to come by at the time of production.


We've been checking out the "Due South" series from the mid 90s out of the library. They use a Husky to play a wolf too.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Just going to close this thread as a similar one is already posted in General Info.

See the following link;
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/140187-man-created-dog-sunday-natgeo.html


----------

